# Pouch w/ Belt Clip Review



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

*Hey all! I stumbled across what I feel is a pretty good deal and I thought I'd share ... I prefer cases with a belt clip; I am not a "phone in the pocket" person - just a matter of personal preference. I been going with the standard Verizon shell/holster combo since I got my Gnex and I've been extremely pleased with it. However, recently I been finding myself using the phone without the shell more and more as I have really grown to like the way the phone feels in my hand. So, I began a search for a pouch with a belt clip ... it turned out to be quite a search!!! Not too much out there that I thought looked good and several items, although listed to be compatible with the GNex, just looked WAY too small to work.

Then I came across THIS one ... first off the price!! UNDER 9 bucks and FREE shipping!! How could I go wrong!!! So, I went for it. First some props to the seller! I ordered this on a Thursday morning and had it by Saturday!!! Awesome service IMO!!

OK, enough babble and on to the review:

First off is the quality: Now, I am no seamster but the stitching on it seems to be done pretty well. I guess time will tell ... if it falls apart in 2 weeks I will retract my statement









Second, the fit: Like a glove!! This thing is obviously made for the GNex and not some generic universal. The height is perfect as is the width. The depth is a bit tricky ... you can see in the pics that there is a pretty good sized space between the cover and the screen. I can only assume this is due the curved nature of the GNex and it's to be expected. *

*Third, the functionality: The clip itself it VERY tight and holds well to a belt or straight onto your pants pocket or waist of your pants. It swivels so that you can wear it vertical or horizontal; which leads me to the magnetic flap. *

*The magnetic flap latches closed pretty tight - when I first got it, I put the phone in the pouch, turned it upside down and shook it to see if wearing it horizontal would be a concern. After some pretty rigorous shaking, the flap stayed closed. Now, I would NOT recommend using this pouch on a run, bike ride or similar activities because after some "violent" shaking, the flap did pop open ...*

*Getting the phone in/out is also pretty easy due to the open "slots" on either side of the top of the case. This allows for a tight grasp between the thumb and forefinger (or middle finger) to slide the phone out of the case. *










*







*





































*So, after playing with it a while I wondered if it would fit with the Verizon shell on it ... Thinking if I decide to get some of the sweet looking thin cases I've seen you all flaunting around, it'd be nice not to have to get another pouch. Much to my happiness it did indeed fit. It was a bit snug sliding it in/out, but there is elastic on the sides of the pouch I am sure that the pouch can be "broken in" after a while.*

*







*










*







*


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW - this is my first review, so go easy on me


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Your pics appear to be broken, otherwise nice review


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

goodspellar said:


> weeee this should be fun


Thanks &#8230; the pics seem to be broken on Tapatalk but work fine in the browser. Not sure why. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

What the heck!?!?! I have NO idea who that quote is from!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

The "this" link to product also only links to some electronics eBay page but no pouch. I would like to see some updated links and/or pics when you can. Thanks!

Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

GregT said:


> Thanks &#8230; the pics seem to be broken on Tapatalk but work fine in the browser. Not sure why.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm on my laptop now and they are definitely broken.....


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Crapola!! Sorry all, I'll get to them ASAP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, I am most confused here!! Back on my PC and all pics and links are working









EDIT: Just checked on my phone browser (Dolphin HD) and pics/links work too. Not sure what's going on. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Pics are broken on ICS browser and Google Chrome as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Chrome for Android I assume &#8230; I use Chrome on my PC and all is good. I will see what I can do with it in the morning - again, my apologies!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

GregT said:


> Chrome for Android I assume &#8230; I use Chrome on my PC and all is good. I will see what I can do with it in the morning - again, my apologies!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nope. I use Chrome on my laptop exclusively. Can't see them on my laptop or on the stock Gnex browser......sorry


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Chrome on desktop now and still broken. Your browser probably has the images cached that's why you see them and we don't. Just a thought.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, I updated the OP - went a different route on the pics and redid the link. Hopefully this works!

I feel like an idiot LOL ... I used to make themes for the OG Droid and posted pics in my OP all the time without issue! If this doesn't get it, I am at a loss!!

*EDIT*: OK, checked on my work PC (both Chrome and IE) and pics look good - also checked stock ICS Browser on my phone and it looked good (working on Tapatalk too - I must have done something right LOL). Haven't used this PC nor the stock browser to view this thread, so shouldn't be any cached images ... Think I got it this time!! LOL


----------



## fishfood (Jul 11, 2011)

pics look good to me! Belt pouches are not typically my thing, but this one seems to have all the useful components! Nice find!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know the pics work - been wondering all morning LOL


----------

